# Exam week



## Br_Engr (Apr 17, 2021)

Good luck to everyone taking the exam this week!!!

Pro-Tip: If you are lugging in one of those big binder type codes (AASHTO, etc.) move the index to the FRONT of the binder. Makes it easier to access.

Once again - knock it out of the park folks!


----------



## JP87 (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't forget those safety factors!


----------



## E720 (Apr 18, 2021)

Good luck ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## organix (Apr 19, 2021)

Yup, good luck to all future SEs. May this time be your last (or only) time.


----------



## Be-n (Apr 19, 2021)

JP87 said:


> Don't forget those safety factors!


And strength reduction factors, phi’s! They were real troublemakers on practice exams


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 19, 2021)

Don’t forget to get good rest, eat well, purchase DogeCoin and hold onto your butts, gonna be a wild week!


----------



## Reverse Polish (Apr 21, 2021)

Best of luck to everyone courageous enough to sit for the exam this week. May the graders have mercy on you.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 21, 2021)

Pfffft .... maybe I’ll have mercy on the graders!


----------

